# Seiko Mod



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got a few options....and funnily enough....none of 'em are orange :lol:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

not sure why but i like those blue hands very different from the norm


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Either one of the top two appeal to me.


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Love the faces and hands - where did you get them done....Quite tempted.....

Cheers


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ROMFT said:


> Love the faces and hands - where did you get them done....Quite tempted.....
> 
> Cheers


drop me an email from my profile, and i'll give you the link


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Like the latter two; bit worried about the amount of 'hundreds & thousands' you might sprinkle on your doughnuts up there in Thirsk though (bit busy?) :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> Like the latter two; bit worried about the amount of 'hundreds & thousands' you might sprinkle on your doughnuts up there in Thirsk though (bit busy?) :lol:


always graham :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

The Black second hand tip looks like an aeroplane and would look good on a flyers type of watch (you're now going to tell me they're from a flightmaster or something :lol: )

I like the last one, but it looks like so many others :cry2: , but, surely if you're going to the added expense of modding a watch, it should look as unique and unlike anything else available as you can possibly make it.

I'm an idiot, ignore my drivel.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

One and two for me,must get mine sorted..


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

For me if it was just 1 of them, it would be Number TWO. But they all work  

Just my style of watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

If it was my choice to make then I'd go for the 2nd as I like the hands with that dial, but I'd prefer it with a blank (black or aluminium) chapter ring. I'm not keen on the last two as the ploprof hands have been done to death (in my humble opinion) though I'd prefer the blue over the orange. The 1st one is far too busy for me (again just my opinion).

Let us know which one you decide to go for - everyone should have at least one Seiko (standard or modified) in their collection :thumbup:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

The second one does it for me.....something very coordinated about it.


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> ROMFT said:
> 
> 
> > Love the faces and hands - where did you get them done....Quite tempted.....
> ...


Sri, I am unable to send e-mails via your profile - I am too new......


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

ROMFT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > ROMFT said:
> ...


Shawns e mail address appears more often in these forums than a thing that occurs often :lol:

A quick butchers at http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=31457 will point you in the right direction.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

For me its defo number 4 but with the aluminium chapter ring, as its the one i very nearly went for! Bit rich for my blood though so went for something else...


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

catflem said:


> ROMFT said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Thanks for the help.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> ROMFT said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

There is just something about the blue


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

email replied to jamie


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think its gonna be the blue with a black chapter....or do you think the alloy one looks better?

or, this face and hands?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Alloy - the others have too many markers for me. I'll like the seconds hand on the second one (airplane shaped)


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Number 2 for me, but with the blue ploprof hand set :tongue2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

No 4 but with No 1 handset on with a white on black date wheel 

Cheers Stu.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ive had quite a few poeple ask for the link to harolds site....have i answered everyones replies? is there anyone that ive missed?

do you think i should ask harold for some commision! :lol:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Your not his pimp then? imp:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Your not his pimp then? imp:


no....i be his bitch :lol:


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

is my PC playing up those hands are ORANGE.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

s67 said:


> is my PC playing up those hands are ORANGE.


ive been rumbled


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

For me it'd have to be number 4 but with the blue hand instead of the orange. h34r: Not that there's owt wrong with orange! 

A.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

think its gonna be number 3.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> think its gonna be number 3.......


oh dear....ive ordered 2 h34r: h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Although I like number 3, I think I would wear number 2 more :yes:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

shipped from HK already!


----------



## daveray (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you've made the right choice, for me it was between 2 and 4. 2 snatches it by looking more more original.

Enjoy it!


----------

